
Waymo Celebrates 10M Miles of Self-Driving - lawrenceyan
https://youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=ROAwXEqDk7k
======
partingshots
Yikes, that dust storm with a pedestrian walking across the road at 2:00 is
eerily reminiscent of the Uber killing incident.

Glad to see that Waymo’s tech is up to snuff and can actually handle the
things it purports it can, lest there have been another death splattered
across the news.

